# Could never connect to a 802.11n network. . .why?



## xpiatio (Aug 26, 2011)

Can anyone tell me that if the Thunderbolt supports wireless 802.11n then why is it that I could never detect an 802.11n network or even connect to one?


----------



## mademan420 (Jul 6, 2011)

xpiatio said:


> Can anyone tell me that if the Thunderbolt supports wireless 802.11n then why is it that I could never detect an 802.11n network or even connect to one?


Mine along with my dad's are both wireless N networks and I dont have any problems connecting to either. What ROM/kernel are you using?


----------



## smoody (Jan 4, 2012)

same here i have no issues on a N network. does your phone actually see the network and you just cant connect? or it doesn't see it? alot of variable here, is this your home network, public network? is the network setup to broadcast? just need more information to help you.


----------



## xpiatio (Aug 26, 2011)

This even happened when I was pre-rooted. Right now I'm running LiquidSmooth 3.2, Imo Lean Kernel, smartassv2. It does a scan, never returning an N network. I even manually enter a SSID of an N network and cannot find. Laptops can connect to the N networks but I'm finding that my tbolt can't.


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

I think your answer is here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14286-wifi-issues-bamf-forever-cubed-110/


----------



## xpiatio (Aug 26, 2011)

I would have totally dismissed that based on the topic of the thread. Makes sense, if the work network is running N at the 5 ghz. I know I am at my home network.


----------



## scook9 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Thunderbolt is 2.4 GHz only so if your wifi is 802.11n @ 5GHz the phone wont see it


----------

